# what is the best thumb trigger release



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking to upgrade I am shooting a tru ball ultra extreme now. All opinions welcome. Please if you could, give reasons why you feel the way you do about your choice. Thanks for the info.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

3 finger Carter Chocolate Addiction.

the trigger is in the right place with the offset bar, the springs can easily be made heavy enough for a nice squeeze release, and it cocks and locks with one action.

more importantly, the body is large enough that it keeps my medium sized hand relaxed during shooting, instead of curled up tightly.


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

stan shootoff, so much adjustability you cant go wrong.one of th cleanest firing releases out there. but the adjustability factor is what sets it above all the other imo, because everyone has different hands.


----------

